# Islamic Republic Of Iran Airforce,Naval and Army Aviation Picture Thread



## GHOST RIDER

Tomacats












F-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Tomcat and Phantom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

C-130





Cobra










Tomacat





Migs and Sukhois

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy










F1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Chinoks















F-5,F-7 and Mig 29


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

More Helos


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER

P-3c Orion


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Dakota


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Rare Pic of Shah Of Iran


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

P-3c Orion


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

_to be continued....................._


----------



## Strigon

Very nice.

Question, what is the state of their Tomcats? Are they still combat worthy? I heard they needed spare parts to which Iranians don't have access anymore.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Strigon said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Question, what is the state of their Tomcats? Are they still combat worthy? I heard they needed spare parts to which Iranians don't have access anymore.


 
Iran has set up an industry which can manufacture Tomcats spares locally
Iranian tomcats are in good condition and most of them are fly worthy and combat ready


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## nomi007

nice pictures
but tell me the future of iraf after 10 to 20 years when worlds will have 5th and ucav than what will iraf do
why Iran is not purchasing 250-300 su-30 or mig-35 by Russia because Russian can only given them jets.
today iraf consist of mostly 3rd and some 4th generation jets


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER

nomi007 said:


> nice pictures
> but tell me the future of iraf after 10 to 20 years when worlds will have 5th and ucav than what will iraf do
> why Iran is not purchasing 250-300 su-30 or mig-35 by Russia because Russian can only given them jets.
> today iraf consist of mostly 3rd and some 4th generation jets


 
Iran has own fighter projects
It is due to Israeli pressure Iran is not getting the Su-30
Iran will sign a deal with China for J-10
and may also buy JF-17 from China

China to Sell J-10 Fighter Jets to Iran


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Awsome pic


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Army


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

GREAT PICTURE


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Iran .140
Made in Iran


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## nomi007

again Iran must to adopts technology of modern jets like Iran-140 plane


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Tshering22

Iran was one of the most modern air forces in the world during the Shah's time and maybe the second most modern after Japan in Asia during Cold War. They had everything India and China are acquiring only now. I got to give it to Iranian maintenance engineers; they've kept the F-14s flying so seamlessly till now and that is a really really incredible effort on their part.

In a way, its kinda sad that they're so anti Western brigade these days. Assuming that if they were even neutral, they could have got some really deadly jets and helos from European Union if not USA and due to their own scientific potential, been far more capable. Sad how politics at top makes soldiers suffer at the bottom of power pyramid.


----------



## Tshering22

GHOST RIDER said:


>


 
Correct me if I'm wrong but is this jet called Saikay or something? The word for Thunderbolt in Persian?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Tshering22 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but is this jet called Saikay or something? The word for Thunderbolt in Persian?


 
This is the american F-5
the iranian F-5 version has two tails


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Iranian F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Nav

GHOST RIDER said:


> Chinoks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-5,F-7 and Mig 29


 
where from they got chinooks


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Tshering22 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but is this jet called Saikay or something? The word for Thunderbolt in Persian?


 
This is the one you are talking about
Hesa Saeqh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Nav said:


> where from they got chinooks


 
Ordered before the Islamic revoloution
1976
Purchased 70


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> Iranian F-16


 
Iran has F-16s??? How the....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shah of iran had ordered 300 f-16s.... which never reached iran.... some were bought by Pakistan n others went to israel..... 


Just like our (PAF) F-16s tht were sanctioned n given to us navy..... n we didnt get the paid money back...


----------



## Patriot

Mosamania said:


> Iran has F-16s??? How the....


 They ordered F16's but never got them because of revolution.The F16's were sold to some other buyers.


----------



## superNova

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Just like our (PAF) F-16s tht were sanctioned n given to us navy..... n we didnt get the paid money back...


 
and the same money US is returning to us through pathetic name called aid

alhaul wala quwaat!!


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Iran ordered first 160 F-16s with weapons,spares,ground support equipment etc before the revoloution
it recived only 2 of these planes
and then ordered 140 more
but then then the order was cancelled in 79
Some 87 F-16 made it to the Israeli Airforce
Ground support equipment was sold to Pakistan


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

F-7s


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

1987/88 when the French carrier Clemenceau entered the Gulf,French F-8 intercepting Iranian P-3


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

A little bit of topic

Iran Police AN-140






Russian Su-27 and Mig 31 in Tehran for marketing


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

















---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

P-3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Made in Iran copy of the cobra


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------






















---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

P-3





---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

SU-24 refueling





---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

F-5B


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Su-24MK Fencer


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

P-3 Orion





---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------


----------



## TOPGUN

Thx for sharing not bad but Iran still is in much of lacking .


----------



## longbrained

Here are some nice pix too:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longbrained

And another one:


----------



## yousaf goebbels

why dont they buy MIG-35 from russia or latest MIG29 or chinese flankers?they have a lot of oil money


----------



## Zarvan

Iran should now by new latest warplanes like Sukhoi 30 or 35 or Mig 35 or Chinees J-10


----------



## Abii

Zarvan said:


> Iran should now by new latest warplanes like Sukhoi 30 or 35 or Mig 35 or Chinees J-10


 


yousaf goebbels said:


> why dont they buy MIG-35 from russia or latest MIG29 or chinese flankers?they have a lot of oil money


 
why? 
Our enemy isn't UAE

our enemy is the US. Do you think it matters what kind of an airforce we have when the US is the enemy? Our F-14s and the rest of the planes are plenty enough for the like of Iraq and UAE. Yeah, UAE has a better airforce but we can flatten downtown Dubai in 10 seconds flat so their airforce is as usefull as a box of hammers against Iran. Frankly, we only need our airforce to bomb PKK positions in Northern Iraq and what we have is good enough.

Our military budget is also less than our education and health care budgets (as a % of GDP). We spend money on the nuke program, missile program and the navy, that's it. Doing anything else is idiotic because we're not planning to attack another country so why spend money on tanks and expensive jets like the Arabs? I rather see schools and hospitals then shiny tanks and planes that will just rust away.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Iran will most probobaly buy 250 SU-30 MKM form Russia
24 J-10 with Russian engines from China
Iran is also interested in Fc-1

Iran already has some 40-60 Mig-29
There F-14s and Chinoks are also in good flying condition
There Helicopters are also First class and "Made In Iran"


----------



## Abii

GHOST RIDER said:


> Iran will most probobaly buy 250 SU-30 MKM form Russia
> 24 J-10 with Russian engines from China
> Iran is also interested in Fc-1
> 
> Iran already has some 40-60 Mig-29
> There F-14s and Chinoks are also in good flying condition
> There Helicopters are also First class and "Made In Iran"


 I personally don't see that happening. 
The military is simply not interested in having a top airforce for the reasons I gave above. The last round of sanctions also don't allow for offensive weapons (not sure about this one). 90 percent of the budget is always reserved for the nuke/missile programs and the navy. The airforce is an after thought.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Abii said:


> I personally don't see that happening.
> The military is simply not interested in having a top airforce for the reasons I gave above. The last round of sanctions also don't allow for offensive weapons (not sure about this one). 90 percent of the budget is always reserved for the nuke/missile programs and the navy. The airforce is an after thought.


 
That is why i used the word "probobaly"


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Reports: Iran may buy 250 jets from Russia - Navy News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Navy Times


----------



## Cyrus the Great

GHOST RIDER said:


> This is the american F-5
> the iranian F-5 version has two tails


 
The Saeghe has two version, with one tail and two


----------



## Zarvan

Abii said:


> why?
> Our enemy isn't UAE
> 
> our enemy is the US. Do you think it matters what kind of an airforce we have when the US is the enemy? Our F-14s and the rest of the planes are plenty enough for the like of Iraq and UAE. Yeah, UAE has a better airforce but we can flatten downtown Dubai in 10 seconds flat so their airforce is as usefull as a box of hammers against Iran. Frankly, we only need our airforce to bomb PKK positions in Northern Iraq and what we have is good enough.
> 
> Our military budget is also less than our education and health care budgets (as a % of GDP). We spend money on the nuke program, missile program and the navy, that's it. Doing anything else is idiotic because we're not planning to attack another country so why spend money on tanks and expensive jets like the Arabs? I rather see schools and hospitals then shiny tanks and planes that will just rust away.


And when Israel will attack you you will now know what to do except your seeing your fellow country man being killed sir learn from Islam


----------



## BATMAN

GHOST RIDER said:


> Iran already has some 40-60 Mig-29



This is best of Iran's fighter jet inventory and not all of them are active.

AWACS shown in pictures.. are no more.


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

air superiority is now probably the most important thing you need to win a war. 
israel won the arab-israel war because of air superiority. the arabs at that time had advanced russian tanks, anti tank equipment and SAMs. But it all got destroyed by the israelis by having a more superior airforce.

Israel and the US are the only one willing to launch an attack on Iran at this moment, and when they do the f14s and mig29s will be USELESS!
Why?
because the US has operated the f14s and knows its capabilities and for the mig29, well the US has experience against it from operation desert storm.

buying some new fighters from the russia or china wont hurt iran with all the money it has


----------



## Zabaniyah

Those Iranian F-14s look awesome. Pretty fearsome reputation.



Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> air superiority is now probably the most important thing you need to win a war.
> israel won the arab-israel war because of air superiority. the arabs at that time had advanced russian tanks, anti tank equipment and SAMs. But it all got destroyed by the israelis by having a more superior airforce.
> 
> Israel and the US are the only one willing to launch an attack on Iran at this moment, and when they do the f14s and mig29s will be USELESS!
> Why?
> because the US has operated the f14s and knows its capabilities and for the mig29, well the US has experience against it from operation desert storm.
> 
> buying some new fighters from the russia or china wont hurt iran with all the money it has



Even if they have SU-30s, J-10s, and FC-1s, do you seriously think they are of any match against the US armed forces? Might be a deterant, but still. I really don't think the USA is interested in going to war with Iran, doing so is very risky for the entire region. 

Yeah, the Saudis literally begged Uncle Sam to bomb Iran 

It would be impossible for Israel to bomb Iran due to geographic distance, unless of-course they can use bases in the Middle East. The Arabs will never allow the Israelis to set up bases on their (Arab) own lands.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

Zabanya said:


> Those Iranian F-14s look awesome. Pretty fearsome reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have SU-30s, J-10s, and FC-1s, do you seriously think they are of any match against the US armed forces? Might be a deterant, but still. I really don't think the USA is interested in going to war with Iran, doing so is very risky for the entire region.
> 
> Yeah, the Saudis literally begged Uncle Sam to bomb Iran
> 
> It would be impossible for Israel to bomb Iran due to geographic distance, unless of-course they can use bases in the Middle East. The Arabs will never allow the Israelis to set up bases on their (Arab) own lands.



maybe the US wont go to war with iran, but im sure either israel or the US will bomb irans nuclear facilities. this has been done in the past by israel. Israel bombed iraqs nuclear plant in 1981 and syrias in 2007 with huge success.

to counter this iran will either need advanced surface to air missile or modern fighters


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Aggressor 





---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Navy





---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

Iranian police aviation has its own gunships now too





---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

New Camo





---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Irans new mobile air control tower


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

















---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Navy


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

Tails





---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

















---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

>



Damn, that's a lot of Cobras


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Zabaniyah

Double post


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




Zabanya said:


> Damn, that's a lot of Cobras



That is the made in Iran Cobra
I think
Made by HESA


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

IRIAF F-4D formation.


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## ali.ali

Good jobs Iranian.......


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

IRGC AF Embraer T-27 Tucano (EMB-312)





---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

IRGC AF - Antonov An-74T-200





---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

New Paint Job?





---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Naval Aviation
*




















---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

Rockwell 690A


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------


----------



## ali.ali




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Iranian Air Force - YouTube

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

*IRIAF personnel.*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------

Navy





---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------


----------



## longbrained

Chopper pilot helmet with night vision capability made by Iran: (Image from ieimil.ir )


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

*Entrance of the Vahdati air base.
*










---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

Navy





---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IRIAF patches*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

IRIAA Chinook on water drills.










---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

















---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------

They even got Chinok simulator





---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------

Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------


----------



## Strigon

>




Amazing, never seen anything like this before :o


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longbrained

Strigon said:


> Amazing, never seen anything like this before :o



Yeah, it is really an amazing helicopter. It looks something like this on video:


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Ghost Rider bro you have done a outstanding job gathering up pic's of Iran's armed forces specially the airforce good job keep it up and thx 

P.S. Iran still packs a punch no matter what anyone says .


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

















---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------

*IRIAF Su-24 And Mig-29*





---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

*P-3*





---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

Prayer Time





---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

*Delivery ceremony of the first Iranian F-14*





---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

*Iranian Police toys*





---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------

*IRIAF F-4 gun*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

*Iranian Boeing 707 air tanker in 1976 at the Farnborough Air Show.*





---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IRIAF C-130 in Afghanistan*





---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

*An Iranian Chinook transporting wounded soldiers during the Iran-Iraq war*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*I.I.A.F=Imperial Iranian AirFroce
I.R.A.F=Islamic Republic Of Iran AirForce
I.R.I.N.A.V.Y=Islamic Republic Of Iran Navy
I.R.I.A.A=Islamic Republic of Iran Army Aviation
*

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------






---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------






---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

*IRAN fighters overhouls workshop*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

*overhal line of F14's:*





---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Over Haul*





---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

*SHAHED 285*





---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

*F-5
*





---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

*Shahed 285
There are three types:
A: light equipped overland version for non-war conditions. 
B: heavy equipped overland version for non-symmetrical wars
C: naval version.*



*Naval Version*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IRIAF F-14 close-up of re-fueling probe.*





---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

*If its to loud then get away from it*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Damn
IRGC Navy Flying Boats*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Ahmadinejad's special helicopter. Check out the seat!*





---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

*Iranian F-4 attacking parked Iraqi gunships with its guns! Amazing and taken on April 5th 1982.*





---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

*P-3*





---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

*Shahin UAV*





---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

to be continued...........


----------



## Zabaniyah

Yeah, I have heard that they manufacture their own Cobras. Pretty impressive considering they are under US sanctions. Hopefully, they'd be able to mass produce F-14s  It's one aircraft that I'd love to see being produced today and in service 

Thanks Ghost Rider for all the pics of the air force and navy of mighty Iran


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_continued................_





---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------

*P-3F orion*





---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

*Beautiful Picutre
The plane
The Tower
The mountains
*





---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Over Haul centre Tehran*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Iranian former Defence minister and commanders visit F16 *















---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

*F-5B.*





*F-5E.*










---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

*From left to right: Azarakhsh, FT-7, MiG-29A, F-4E, F-14A, Su-24MK and C-130.*





---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

*PC-6, PC-7, F-5B, Azarakhsh, Saegheh, FT-7, MiG-29, F-4, F-14, F-27 and C-130.*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*MIgs*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

*Su-24MKs.*





---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

*First Delivered Fulcrum To Iran*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------

*Some missiles
*




















---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Hercules*










---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------

*Col All-e-Agha*










---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

*Su-24 And Its Weapons*





---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------

*F-7 And Its Weapons
*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*F-7 and PILOTS*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Tomcat And His Weapons*





---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

*Phantom and it weapons*





---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

*Guy in the back seat has a pretty radical looking visor*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Iranian RF-4E with ECM POD ANALQ-119*





---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

*An Iran air force F 14 tomcat crash landing due to malfunctioning hydraulic system, no one hurt and Cat should be backed to service shortly.*





---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

*Phantoms Ready For Taking Off*





---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

*F-14 Tomcat 
*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

*MiG-29UB and an F-5E.*





---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_More to come............................
hope you people enjoyed them
and could see them_


----------



## EGYPT2100

all the migs & the awacs are iraqi , stollen by iran , after saddam send them to iran to protect them from american air strikes in 90s , after the war saddam demand the iraqi aircrafts & awacs but iran saied no & stol them till now

iran stol more than 140 iraqi aircraft

what muslims wo are took what never belonged to them specially from another muslim in war against america

shame on you


----------



## Zabaniyah

EGYPT2100 said:


> all the migs & the awacs are iraqi , stollen by iran , after saddam send them to iran to protect them from american air strikes in 90s , after the war saddam demand the iraqi aircrafts & awacs but iran saied no & stol them till now
> 
> iran stol more than 140 iraqi aircraft
> 
> what muslims wo are took what never belonged to them specially from another muslim in war against america
> 
> shame on you



The MiG-29s were bought with money. 

Many Iraqi pilots fled to Iran during the Gulf War, I'd hardly call that stealing.


----------



## Zabaniyah

>


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IRAA*

*Bell 214*






*Rockwell 690A Turbo Commander*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Iranian F-14 Simulator*






*F-14 Fighter Flight Simulation Control Room*






*Another View*






*Picture showing the head gear control simulator*






*Images of simulator cockpit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Iranian AirForce Pilot equipment*


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mitth

GHOST RIDER said:


>


Nice Picture...............


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Iranian Tomcats Serials

160299 F-14A 3-863 
160300 F-14A 3-864 
160301 F-14A 3-865 
160302 F-14A 3-866 
160303 F-14A 3-867 
160304 F-14A 3-868 
160305 F-14A 3-869 
160306 F-14A 3-870 
160307 F-14A 3-871 
160308 F-14A 3-872 
160309 F-14A 3-873 
160310 F-14A 3-874 
160311 F-14A 3-875 
160312 F-14A 3-876 
160313 F-14A 3-877 
160314 F-14A 3-878 
160315 F-14A 3-879 
160316 F-14A 3-880 
160317 F-14A 3-881 
160318 F-14A 3-882 
160319 F-14A 3-883 
160320 F-14A 3-884 
160321 F-14A 3-885 
160322 F-14A 3-886 
160323 F-14A 3-887 
160324 F-14A 3-888 
160325 F-14A 3-889 
160326 F-14A 3-890 
160327 F-14A 3-891 
160328 F-14A 3-892 
160329 F-14A 3-8001 
160330 F-14A 3-8002 
160331 F-14A 3-8003 
160332 F-14A 3-8004 
160333 F-14A 3-8005 
160334 F-14A 3-8006 
160335 F-14A 3-8007 
160336 F-14A 3-8008
160337 F-14A 3-8009 
160338 F-14A 3-8010 
160339 F-14A 3-8011 
160340 F-14A 3-8012 
160341 F-14A 3-8013 
160342 F-14A 3-8014 
160343 F-14A 3-8015
160344 F-14A 3-8016 
160345 F-14A 3-8017 
160346 F-14A 3-8018 
160347 F-14A 3-8019 
160348 F-14A 3-8020 
160349 F-14A 3-8021 
160350 F-14A 3-8022 
160351 F-14A 3-8023 
160352 F-14A 3-8024 
160353 F-14A 3-8025 
160354 F-14A 3-8026 
160355 F-14A 3-8027 
160356 F-14A 3-8028 
160357 F-14A 3-8029 
160358 F-14A 3-8030 
160359 F-14A 3-8031 
160360 F-14A 3-8032 
160361 F-14A 3-8033 
160362 F-14A 3-8034 
160363 F-14A 3-8035 
160364 F-14A 3-8036 
160365 F-14A 3-8037
160366 F-14A 3-8038 
160367 F-14A 3-8039 
160368 F-14A 3-8040 
160369 F-14A 3-8041 
160370 F-14A 3-8042 
160371 F-14A 3-8043 
160372 F-14A 3-8044 
160373 F-14A 3-8045 
160374 F-14A 3-8046 
160375 F-14A 3-8047 
160376 F-14A 3-8048 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Iranian RF-4E with ECM POD AN/ALQ-119*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Birbal

Those Mig-29s and F-14s appear so well maintained. Nice paint jobs.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Birbal said:


> Those Mig-29s and F-14s appear so well maintained. Nice paint jobs.



Thanks to over haul factory,Tehran


----------



## TOPGUN

Ghost Rider once again as always awsome job in the pic's love it thx for sharing hope to see more .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

TOPGUN said:


> Ghost Rider once again as always awsome job in the pic's love it thx for sharing hope to see more .



Thank you


----------



## TOPGUN

GHOST RIDER said:


> Thank you




My pleasure brother its true you do a outstanding job each and everytime


----------



## longbrained

GHOST RIDER said:


>



Very cool helmet for back seater. Thank you Ghost rider. You should be honored as media tycoon of PDF.


----------



## longbrained

GHOST RIDER said:


>



What is that small projection infront of this MI-8?


----------



## nomi007

mid 70-80s jets
what are the future plans of Iranian air force
when no nation is ready to export jets to iran


----------



## GHOST RIDER

longbrained said:


> What is that small projection infront of this MI-8?


 

Looks like a spot light type thing to me


----------



## GHOST RIDER

nomi007 said:


> mid 70-80s jets
> what are the future plans of Iranian air force
> when no nation is ready to export jets to iran



keep in service the Tomcats,Mig-29s,F-4,F-5,manufacture more Hesa Azakarsh and Hesa Saeqh and now they are making a new fighter jet

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IRIAF Su-24*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*F-4 pilot*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*F-4E Phantom II fighter-bombers: top fitted with GBU-78 Qasseds, 
bottom fitted with AGM-65 Mavericks*




*In sequence: (1) F-4E firing an AGM-65 Maverick*




*(2) AGM-65 in flight*




*(3) AGM-65 approaching target*




*(4) Successful hit on target*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------


----------



## TrMhMt

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Iranian former Defence minister and commanders visit F16 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------



Does Iran have F16 ??


----------



## GHOST RIDER

TrMhMt said:


> Does Iran have F16 ??


No these are Venezuelan F-16s
Venezuela Threatens to Sell F-16 Fleet to Iran | Fox News


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Damn,What a sexy bird*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Pakistanisage

You have got to give Iranians credit for keeping this JUNK airworthy, if nothing else.

Are these aircrafts form the 60's and 70's BVR capable ?

BTW , is that orange colour PAINT or is it just RUST ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Pakistanisage said:


> You have got to give Iranians credit for keeping this JUNK airworthy, if nothing else.
> 
> Are these aircrafts form the 60's and 70's BVR capable ?
> 
> BTW , is that orange colour PAINT or is it just RUST ?



Iranians have a Over haul factory at Tehran,which gives its planes a new life
I dont think so they have BVR capability,not sure
and which picture with orange paint you are talking about?


----------



## Pakistanisage

Abii said:


> why?
> Our enemy isn't UAE
> 
> our enemy is the US. Do you think it matters what kind of an airforce we have when the US is the enemy? Our F-14s and the rest of the planes are plenty enough for the like of Iraq and UAE. Yeah, UAE has a better airforce but we can flatten downtown Dubai in 10 seconds flat so their airforce is as usefull as a box of hammers against Iran. Frankly, we only need our airforce to bomb PKK positions in Northern Iraq and what we have is good enough.
> 
> Our military budget is also less than our education and health care budgets (as a % of GDP). We spend money on the nuke program, missile program and the navy, that's it. Doing anything else is idiotic because we're not planning to attack another country so why spend money on tanks and expensive jets like the Arabs? I rather see schools and hospitals then shiny tanks and planes that will just rust away.




I think you don't have a clue how modern warfare is conducted.

In this day and age nations live or die by air superiority.

look what happened to Saddam;s army without air superiority ?

Once you loose AIR, you are dead meat my foolish friend ?

You have to be able to defend your airspace or the enemy will destroy you from hundreds of miles away.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Pakistanisage said:


> You have got to give Iranians credit for keeping this JUNK airworthy, if nothing else.
> 
> Are these aircrafts form the 60's and 70's BVR capable ?
> 
> BTW , is that orange colour PAINT or is it just RUST ?



Iranians have a Over haul factory at Tehran,which gives its planes a new life
I dont think so they have BVR capability,not sure
and which picture with orange paint you are talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

GHOST RIDER said:


> Iranians have a Over haul factory at Tehran,which gives its planes a new life
> I dont think so they have BVR capability,not sure
> and which picture with *orange paint *you are talking about?




Sorry Ghostrider, I was being facetious with that off the cuff remark regarding rust. Nothing personal.


----------



## timberwolf

Just for fun guys, take it in good spirit


----------



## longbrained

Pakistanisage said:


> You have got to give Iranians credit for keeping this JUNK airworthy, if nothing else.
> 
> Are these aircrafts form the 60's and 70's BVR capable ?
> 
> BTW , is that orange colour PAINT or is it just RUST ?



Actually Iranian air force was BVR capable since 1960's. Pakistan Air force became BVR capable only in 2010. So it is not that bad. Besides no air force in the world uses only three year old air crafts. All air forces have old air crafts sometimes as old as 60 year old for example US air force still uses B-52 as front line bombers. Iran too has both old and relatively recent air crafts for example the Mig-29's and F-7's they had bought from Russia and China in late 1990's.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*January 30, 2012

The Russian Knights were coming back home after the aviation show in Bahrain and were escorted by Iranian fighter planes while flying over the territory of Iran.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Hossein2

EGYPT2100 said:


> all the migs & the awacs are iraqi , stollen by iran , after saddam send them to iran to protect them from american air strikes in 90s , after the war saddam demand the iraqi aircrafts & awacs but iran saied no & stol them till now
> 
> iran stol more than 140 iraqi aircraft
> 
> what muslims wo are took what never belonged to them specially from another muslim in war against america
> 
> shame on you


No,shame on you
You call such God damned invader(Saddam) a Muslim?I'm really sorry for you poor guy!We have done nothing to Iraq but it attacked us.Was it according to Islam?We did that as a war repayment.And it was our definite right not to give them back.You think we would accept Saddam's request?He killed thousands of my countrymen.Do you think it is permitted by Islam?
Iraqi pilots only fled to us like cowards.Nothing more!


----------

